# I am a coke addict.



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

So I'm a coke addict...I've tried drinking one a day but I can't help but drink more and more. How does one stop? I don't think I can ever give it up. Good thing I don't drink liqour that much cause I'd be a raging alcholic right about now. :steam <--like this red guy right here.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

My sister recently told me that she's addicted to Mountain Dew, and that once she starts drinking it, she can't stop. She's been trying not to buy it anymore.


----------



## shadowplay (Mar 25, 2005)

heh, i thought you meant something else

Sugar is a highly addictive substance as well. Only legal and much cheaper.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Yellowbunny said:


> How does one stop?


Think of your poor teeth and bones!

I drank one can of coke more or less every day last year for a few months. Then I went to the dentist in December, and he discovered my first cavity! This was despite brushing and flossing twice a day. I was so annoyed! :mum When I mentioned the coke to him, he said that was probably the reason.

Plus, fizzy drinks apparently also deplete your calcium levels and encourage osteoporosis:
http://www.cspinet.org/sodapop/liquid_candy.htm


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh man..... I *love* cola. It's so hard to stop drinking it


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

I was never a coke addict, but I always drank coke or root beer with a meal. 

I started eating healthy about two years ago and decided to just quit cold turkey. At first my meals didnt taste as good with water, but after a few weeks I got used to it. It turns out water isnt that bad (its really good actually), and im sure my body is happier. 

If you remove temptation then it will be easier.


----------



## Lumina (Aug 6, 2004)

I empathize! I kicked the habit for several months by going cold turkey, then fell off the wagon, so if you succeed, don't ever taste it again!! I am back in the same boat again, and if I can break the addiction again, I will never again think "Oh, just one glass won't hurt." I'm amazed at how addictive sugar and caffeine really are.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

I never felt like caffeine did much for me, but you could try drinking green tea. I make a big pitcher of it and keep it in the fridge. I usually have a glass in the morning. It has a good dose of caffeine and has a lot of health benefits too.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I haven't had any pop in over two years! The first few months were the hardest. Only rarely do I want one anymore. Although it's funny because I can still remember how each one tasted.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's only 8 in the morning and I'm already finishing my second can so yep think that makes me an addict too :lol I've tried quitting before but it makes me really, really grumpy and mean and it's just not good. You'd think the cost of my last dentist visit would be enough to make me stop drinking the stuff but no :lol


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I used to be insanely addicted to coke, and then moved over to pepsi slurpees, which I had at least once a day, or more than once. When I tried to just stop drinking it, even though I wanted it, it never worked. But now I've kicked the habit for months just because it doesn't taste good to me anymore. Even if I have some, I won't really like it. My stomach doesn't like the carbonation anymore either. Maybe you can wait out the addiction.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I kicked a huge soda habit for like 7 months...cold turkey...it did not improve my anxiety, depression, or even the reflux that was the reason I cut it out.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Why not try diet soda instead? I've been drinking it since they introduced NutraSweet over 20 years ago. It won't rot your teeth at least.

I have all my original teeth, no fillings, and for a couple decades I sort of forgot to brush (I'm not kidding here) and I didn't go to a dentist from age 12 to 21 and then again from ages 21 to 30. The lack of tooth decay I think has to be from the lack of sugar water soda, since it sure wasn't the result of my non-existant dental care. BTW, I changed my ways two years ago and have actually discovered a use for tooth paste, floss, and mouthwash.


----------



## moss84 (Jul 26, 2004)

I was almost positive this would be a thread about someone with a cocaine addiction. :stu


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I have the same problem. Im getting better though. I just look at my teeth in the mirror and that makes me feel lousy enough to want to stop. The better my self-image the more likely i am to drink coke. Its dumb. When i dont drink coke, i drink water. To make up for the boringness of water i just try to eat more food.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Why not try diet soda instead? I've been drinking it since they introduced NutraSweet over 20 years ago. It won't rot your teeth at least.
> 
> I have all my original teeth, no fillings, and for a couple decades I sort of forgot to brush (I'm not kidding here) and I didn't go to a dentist from age 12 to 21 and then again from ages 21 to 30. The lack of tooth decay I think has to be from the lack of sugar water soda, since it sure wasn't the result of my non-existant dental care. BTW, I changed my ways two years ago and have actually discovered a use for tooth paste, floss, and mouthwash.


I've never had a cavity either and I am hugely addicted to sugary sodas and have been since I was a kid. When I was a in HS the dude at the local 7-11 would give me free super big gulps if the manager wasn't there. "You're keeping this place in bussiness," he used to say.

Granted I do brush regularly, but I don't floss much anymore as my teeth are so tightly packed.


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

It's all about the Diet Pepsi for me! I don't like to ever have more than 2 in a day though, I think it's really bad for me. I've never had a cavity either, but I read that some people's enamel on their teeth is just stronger than other people's and so they're more resistant to cavities.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Lumina said:


> I empathize! I kicked the habit for several months by going cold turkey, then fell off the wagon, so if you succeed, don't ever taste it again!! I am back in the same boat again, and if I can break the addiction again, I will never again think "Oh, just one glass won't hurt." I'm amazed at how addictive sugar and caffeine really are.


Now I am too.


----------



## Moogle (Aug 6, 2005)

I wish the sugar in soda was the only cause for dental problems.. though some articles suggests that drinking coke and a lot of other sodas (even iced tea) causes the Ph value of our saliva to drop to a very low level making it acid.. which in turn causes our saliva to become, well, 'unfriendly' to our teeth..

I drink a lot of (sugar-free) iced tea because I always believed it didn't harm my teeth, now I'm really confused and wondering as to *what* I should drink. :|

I guess I should mention that I have quite a few dental probs, which was the reason I stopped drinking stuff with lots of sugar..


----------

